# Grinding wheels



## Tuscan8 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi could i get some advise on which grinding wheels as best for this machine. I have the original wheels in it at the moment and shaping a tool takes ages. I know nothing about grinding wheels so any info will be greatly received 

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 28, 2012)

Here 'tis http://www.georgiagrindingwheel.com/grindingwheels_basics.htm


----------



## peterw51 (Oct 28, 2012)

Often then grinding tools the Wheel gets glassed and will not cut if you clean to up with a carborunderum  dresser or wheel dresser, there are different types about including diamonds, once this glazing has gone it wil cut ok


----------



## kvom (Oct 28, 2012)

Usually you want a coarser wheel for roughing the tool shape and a finer wheel for polishing the edge.  As Peter says, dressing often will keep the wheels cutting.

Be aware that if you want to replace a wheel that the mandrel has RH threads on one side and LH threads on the other.

A new wheel should be "ring tested" before installation.  Suspend the wheel on one finger through the hole and tap the side of the wheel lightly with a wooden stock or the handle of a hammer.  The wheel should give off a ringing sound.  A dull sound indicates a crack, and the wheel should be discarded.  Cracked wheels can explode when spun up.  Also, if the paper label is missing on either side, make a substitute from thick paper before installation, as this keeps the pressure from the grinder mandrel even.


----------



## Tuscan8 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, that link was an enlightening read. I have a dresser that came with the grinder but both that and the wheels can't be that good because of the price I paid for it. I think investing in a couple of discs is the way to go. 

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## mcostello (Oct 28, 2012)

Just because it was cheap does not mean it is not suitable. Ask your questions here and We will be able to help you get going.


----------



## kvom (Oct 28, 2012)

My dresser is just a chunk of carbide my shop teacher gave me.  Works fine.  I also got a diamond dresser for my surface grinder, and it can be used by hand as well.  Both are "cheap".


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 28, 2012)

Tuscan:
take time to read up on the basics. some will tell you can not learn machining from a book. this may be true but there is a lot of valuable foundational knowledge and valuable data that makes it a whole lot easier. 
go to my getting started  thread. read/scan through it and download some books. http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f27/geting-started-model-engine-building-8701/
For starters get US Army TCTO 9-524 fundamentals of machine tools. and Machinery handbook 11th Edition . 

Both will have more than you want to know about grinding wheels  and will cover  most if not all of the basics of manual machining. 
TC 9-524 covers grinding and grinding wheels. 
here is a little guide by norton
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f27/geting-started-model-engine-building-8701/

If you want to replace the wheels get a good brand like Norton  3M etc. 
Chinese wheels do not have a good rep. and a set of wheel will last a lifetime. 
I have a 6" jet with the original I expect import wheels and they work ok for the home shop. Like others have said dress them one in a while. 
tin


----------



## goldstar31 (Oct 29, 2012)

For £5 or 6, you can get Harold Hall's book on just about everything that you need.
Firstly, your tool rests are pretty flimsy and you still have not got information of what grades and specs of wheels  that you can get- in England.

OK, I'm not a Harold Hall fan but for a fiver- you will not be robbed..


----------



## tomol409 (Nov 7, 2012)

Grinders as sold are fitted with a coarse grit and a fine grit wheel. If the fine wheel is to be used for lathe tool or drill sharpening, I have always found the fine wheel to be much too coarse.   I fit a 200 grit wheel for this purpose as the tool will give a much better finish on the metal.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 7, 2012)

After a little more Google research I found another GW selection guide. two pages of no nonsense info .
http://www.nortoncomposites.com/upl...alogs/NortonCatalog-Bench-Pedestal-Wheels.pdf

so here is the scoop . white alox wheels are premium quality wheels designed to grind and sharpen HSS. they are designed to cut fast and run cool. 
they range in grit from 60 to 150. 

Gray wheels are good grade general purpose wheels. for general grinding of steels. they are available in 36/46 and 100/120 grits. 
Tin
__________________
Ad maiorem dei gloriam - Ad vitam paramus
amat victoria curam


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 7, 2012)

Ok a little more Google.  I found a source for these wheels at a price that will not cost you more than you can buy a new grinder for. 

msc wants $35 a wheel sears $ 40 enco's web site is down for maintenance again . so here it is  a specialty outlet  fro $16 a wheel. :
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Norton-White-Grinding-Wheel-P38C20.aspx
No affiliations. And I have not purchased from them but intend to soon. so can not make any recommendations on the supplier or the product. but I expect Norton to be top quality, Saint Gobain  is world wide so do not know the county of origin. These are "J" grade wheels. 
Tin


----------



## Tuscan8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks Tin some good reading there


----------



## MuellerNick (Nov 8, 2012)

> I fit a 200 grit wheel for this purpose as the tool will give a much better finish on the metal.



A 200 grit!? That is way too fine. I wouldn't go finer than 80 grit.
On my T&C grinder, I often use a grit 46. Yes, for the finishing.
With 200 grit, you won't get off material, but chances increase that you will burn the tool.
On my cylindrical grinder, the finest grit I have is 100. And that makes a really fine finish (forgot the Rz I can get with it). The price is, that it has to be dressed more often And it needs coolant, so the wheel doesn't get packed.

For finishing/touching up, an Arkansas stone is cheap, quick and very good.

For roughing HSS, a SiC wheel (green; grit 4060) is a good investment. It wears quicker, but cuts quick and cool.


Nick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 8, 2012)

The Enco page final came up . I saw no  Norton wheels for sale  they do have import gray wheel on sale for  $8.95 each 


I have also seen the new Norton blue 3x wheel for sale. seems popular with woodworkers has a good reputation for fast cutting and running cool. 
not sure what the 3x stand for last 3 times as long cuts 3 times as fast , cost 3 times as much ?? 

I ordered a couple of the white wheels from the above link. 

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 10, 2012)

An article from 1944 Popular mechanics. Another simple guide on the care use selection of grinding wheels.  remember modern safety practices and wear safety glasses. and a face shield when grinding.


Pm grinding wheel article
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 10, 2012)

Order from sharpening supplies .com arrived today. 
I will say fast shipper we ordered early Thursday morning . shipped FedEx home delivery total cost about $20.00 per wheel. So mounting the wheels to give a try. 
Tin


----------

